# Women and dnp



## Redmachine (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a girl friend who's heard about dnp and I'm curious what sort of dose would a woman take compared to a man.

I've told her she shouldn't use it as its nasty stuff but to be safe in case she tries it anyway I'd like to know what she should do so I can at least get her to do it properly

Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Show her these and tell her to stop being lazy and eat less and move more.

There is no specific dose per person, everyone will be different.

Most of the deaths are from overdose, but anyone could have a severe allergic reaction to just one pill.

The only safe way is not to take them at all.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/10037528/Loophole-lets-drug-dealers-sell-deadly-slimming-pills-openly-over-the-web.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4735942/Young-woman-died-taking-diet-pills.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3047387/Tragedy-student-21-died-accidentally-taking-lethal-dose-diet-pills-bought-internet.html

http://metro.co.uk/2017/07/29/young-woman-died-from-diet-pill-overdose-after-hospital-did-nothing-6815432/


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

@Redmachine I have used it before. I took 250mg ed for two weeks. Lost around 15lbs. Done this a few times and at ha dosage I did experience any sides except for feeling really hot sometimes. I would recommend it tbh because it does work great. But I dot think I could go higher than 250mg because the heat was almost unbearale once or twice so I would imagine it would be way worse at a higher dose.


----------

